# Solved: problem with IE9 display



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

Iam busying making a basic website for a friend.

the layout and site is not finished and is very basic so please, no preaching about using Tables and not CSS..

Problem I have is the Text is bolded in parts when viewed on IE but it looks how it should (in Dreamweaver) in Chrome 12 and Firefox 5

{link removed due to solving}

can anyone help me sort this problem out?
I want it too look on IE as it does on Chrome and FF

*EDIT: i think ive done it by removing all the  Tags - seems IE9 displays both CSS and HTML tags together whereas Chrome or FF will only display CSS ... i think thats what it was..so IE9 was adding bold to the CSS
thanks*


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, you certainly SHOULD start with a clean page design and coding practices to avoid having to do major re-work later on. 

Anyway, what do you mean about IE9 display "both" the HTML "strong" tag and the CSS style?

Here is a test case that displays the same in IE9 and Chrome 12, both on Windows 7:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd"> 
<html>
<head> 
  <meta content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" http-equiv="content-type"> 
  <title>IE9 test</title> 
  <style type="text/css"> 
.bold {
  font-weight: bold;
}
 
  </style> 
</head>
<body> 
<p>This is a sentence where this is <strong>STRONG</strong> and this is <span class="bold">BOLD</span> and this is a
<span class="bold"><strong>COMBINATION</strong></span> of the two.</p> 
</body>
</html>
```
Attached are screenshots. Were you seeing some text in IE9 having more "bold" than other bold text or something?

Peace...


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

the look identical to me... all three...?

yeah in IE some text was bolded more than others but in chrome/FF it wasnt - it fixed when I removed all the * tags

sorted now anyway *


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I would have expected all three to look the same, which is why I'm wondering what you saw.

Anyway, glad you got the problem worked out. Now, when are you going to ditch those tables for page layout...  lol

Just giving you a hard time. 

Peace...


----------

